# Puppy pic update



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Can't believe my little girl, Lola, turns six months old tomorrow. I haven't taken many pictures of her because she's so hard to photograph and I'm also a bad photographer  Anyhow...here are two. First was when she and her big brother Watson (Coton/Cavalier mutt boy) were rudely awakened for a photo op at day dare yesterday; the second is my little Lola with her buddy, another Havanese, Willy, at a softball game today. Willy is about the same size as Lola, but what a difference the hair makes. He's in a seriously short summer do. There were four Havanese at the game, but when I tried to get a shot of them all, it was all fur flying and blur as they romped it up.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Pretty Lola!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She is just adorable!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Beautiful Lola!:biggrin1:


----------



## Ramona (Aug 15, 2015)

Sweety!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Lola is a beauty! Watson is a handsome guy too!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Hanging at the dog park on a beautiful South Florida Sunday morning.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

La la lovely Lola.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Oh how adorable they are. I love Lola's hair bows. She looks so cute. Are she and Watson always side by side? They look like great pals.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

They do look like best buds! So cute together!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Watson and Lola make a darling pair. Look like best buddies! Lola is so cute with her turquoise flower.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

So, I guess I'll just use this thread to post photos. 

I take my dogs to my neighbor's house around the corner when I go to work. I'd forgotten my phone, and when I went back in the house to get it, I came out to find she'd discovered a good lookout perch.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

OMG!!! Lola is just the cutestl! Looks like she's your car protector!  How did she get up there???


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Heather, she's a jumper and a climber. At 11 weeks she was jumping up on my bed, and even the benches at the dog park, which my boy couldn't do until he was close to six months. At 12 and 13 weeks, she climbed/jumped out of two ex pens. At 14 weeks she climbed over a baby gate and up three shelves in the pantry to get to treats. I still have no idea how she does it, but she does.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I would think the car console is too slippery and curved to climb up on. Scout has never been a climber. Only hops up on the chair or sofa. Truffles makes me nervous. She flies and bounces wherever is goes. I am going to get stairs for the back of the sofa. She doesn't just hop down. She flies off the back! That really is a darling picture of Lola.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

She looks adorable up there. What a beautiful girl she is. She must be a riot. Love the description of her jumping and climbing over everything. She keeps you on your toes, I bet. Your Lola (and all the other Havanese I see on here) are making it very hard for me to wait to get one.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Laurmann2000 said:


> She looks adorable up there. What a beautiful girl she is. She must be a riot. Love the description of her jumping and climbing over everything. She keeps you on your toes, I bet. Your Lola (and all the other Havanese I see on here) are making it very hard for me to wait to get one.


I can't imagine not having one!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

What a cute picture! Willow has been on our car console too. In the car, she is in a soft sided crate that has a zippered door in the shape of a U. There are zipper pulls on both ends of the U and I have discovered that when it is zipped shut, if the pulls are at the top of the of the enclosure, she can manage to get it unzipped! I had made a quick stop at the business of a friend and he came in from out in the yard and told me Willow was up on the dash! I couldn't believe it! We now make very sure that the zipper pulls are at the bottom when the crate is enclosed! This happened more than once before I discovered the solution. I was really lucky one time. We had taken the RV into the shop and I had followed in the car with Willow supposedly secure in her crate. We were in the shop for just a few minutes and had left the window down a bit so she could have fresh air. I came out of the shop and found her standing on top of her crate with her head out the window! :surprise: This was a busy yard with lots of traffic since it was a repair shop. Plus the owners have a huge mastiff that weighs 190 lbs. (he's afraid of his shadow) and the towing yard across the parking lot has a big german shepherd! I'm so grateful she didn't try to jump out the window.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I love hearing about the antics of the brave/daring/fabulous female Havs on this forum; my Emmie is also a daredevil! :surprise:


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

I love them!!! They are too cute!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Pic from today. My baby is a fluff. I'm going to try and keep her in a long coat, but OMG she has thick, long hair now, and is not even seven months. Not sure how it will be manageable if she gets more.

On a different note, she had been gaining a half pound a week since I got her. I thought I was going to have a giant hav at the rate she was going. What's interesting is that she's gotten a bit longer in the past couple weeks, stretching out I guess, but she's not gained a pound in three weeks, steady at around 11.2, give or take an ounce or two bit depending on the day.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Look at that fluff ball! I just want to bury my hands and face in her fur. She must be so cuddly. I wonder how much more they grow after 6 months? Do you think she'll still gain a little weight? If she does, more to love right? 🤗


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Love the pics! such a cutie!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Lola is just the cutest thing ever!!! I thought Scout was a fluffball, but I think Lola has him beat! :biggrin1: She is a beautiful color.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Heather Glen said:


> Lola is just the cutest thing ever!!! I thought Scout was a fluffball, but I think Lola has him beat! :biggrin1: She is a beautiful color.


I've been on vacation the last few days, and have spent more time than usual in the sunlight with my now 12.2-pound, seven-month-old Lola. There are quite a lot of white hairs in her tail now and a few starting in her back. I think I'm going to have a chocolate white (?)silver (?) doggie, but maybe not as dramatic as Truffles!

She's at the groomers right now. If I get her back in time before the sun goes down, I'll try to take a pic or two.

Heather Glen, check out this thread of a dog that looks a lot like Truffles at Truffle's age. She changed colors again, getting darker. So fascinating!

http://www.felici-animali.be/PdC_en_havana.htm


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Well, my phone couldn't get a decent pic of the coat changes, but I'll post pics of my favorite doggies from today. Here are Lola and Watson mooching treats at doggie daycare.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Both look sooo cute. I am loving Lola's top knot!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Molly120213 said:


> Both look sooo cute. I am loving Lola's top knot!


She's rockin' the Pebbles Flintstone look for sure!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Both are beautiful. They're so cute together. For some reason they remind me of an old married couple. And I mean that in the most endearing way. BTW, thanks for that link. Fascinating to see that dogs color change.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

They are such pretty Havvies!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Very cute pooches! They look like best buds!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Karen Collins said:


> They are such pretty Havvies!


Actually, the black and white boy, Watson, isn't a Hav, though I first heard about Havanese when everyone kept asking me if he was one. He's a Coton/Cavalier mix and my first dog in life. I got him when I was 53 and wasn't even thinking about getting a dog. My co-worker had a puppy, and was showing me pictures of the litter, and I suddenly said, "There's my dog!" I actually freaked myself out because I've seen hundreds of cute puppies, and never once thought to get one. I don't even know how to explain it to people, but I felt like I had no choice. From the first minute I met him, I felt like he had always been mine. Lola was planned, but for a year from now, and not a female, and not chocolate.....I'm sure you know the deal. She was my dog.


----------

